# Orlando Commuter Rail?



## battalion51 (Oct 16, 2005)

I went down to my second home of Winter Park this weekend to visit my family, and I noticed something different as I turned on Virginia Dr. from Orange Ave., a signal bridge. For a very long time the Double Track between SEDT-Orlando and NEDT-Winter Park has been single direction ABS. Well I took a look at the Signal Bridge and it's all wired up for bi-driectional operation with a signal for each track in each direction. Now the running theory is that this could be a pre-cursor to a Commuter rail project which would almost certainly require bi-directional CTC, plus more Double Track outside this 5 mile stretch. There could be a light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## AlanB (Oct 16, 2005)

battalion51 said:


> There could be a light at the end of the tunnel...


Just so long as it's not a red one. :lol:


----------



## George Harris (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanB said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > There could be a light at the end of the tunnel...
> ...


"I thought I saw a light at the end of the tunnel, but it was the headlight of an oncoming train"


----------

